# Tuning Kit



## aespidol (Jan 14, 2011)

Am I better off putting a tuning kit together myself or should I just buy a pre made kit? FYI I'm completely new to this.


----------



## BlackBlue55 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got into tuning too, and so far, it's been very, very enjoyable. 

I would have to say that if you don't own anything and are not looking to become too serious about tuning, it would probably be best to buy a tuning kit. This will probably save you some money, and you should run the numbers of buying everything individually just to make sure. When I started buying tuning tools two months ago, I didn't know that kits existed.

If you are looking to invest in the long run, then you might want to purchase all the tools individually. The reason for this is that a basic kit will have decent quality tools, but not the tools you need to professionally tune your board.

Tognar ski tuning tools, ski wax and waxing tools, snowboard wax, and Ski repair, waxing, and tuning advice
This site has amazing information on how to tune your snowboard, and I could read it for hours. It's completely fascinating.


----------



## aespidol (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the website. Should be very helpful. The only reason I thought about assembling my own kit is because the swix iron was on sale for $20 on rei.com


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for making me aware of the REI sale. I will now be heading to my local REI tomorrow to check it out. Oh, and judging by the REI prices online right now, you can probably build your own kit and have it cost the same as or less than a pre-assembled one.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah all of the tuning products from REI are on sale right now check them out.


----------



## BlackBlue55 (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't know about the REI sale either. That's great, especially since I'm looking for an authentic snowboard iron to replace my $6 household one. 

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

i assembled my own kit by getting a list of what i need and buying it individually. 

i don't trust things that come in little black pouches.


----------

